# Windows Vista SP2



## naijai (Aug 19, 2006)

Microsoft has released Service Pack 2 for Windows Vista and Windows Server 2008. The update adds support for additional hardware and standards, including 64 bit processors from VIA. It's also designed to make it easier for IT professionals to deploy the operating system, and it includes all of the security updates and hotfixes released since Vista SP1.

The update also includes Windows Search 4.0, which is the latest version of Microsoft's desktop search client, plus improved WiFi performance after resuming from sleep mode.

In order to install Windows Vista SP2, you'll need to have Service Pack 1 installed. Microsoft indicates that it might take an hour or more to install the update, and after you're done some hardware (like your sound card) might not work until you install updated drivers

32 Bit:
http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...d5-f907-4406-9012-a5c3199ea2b3&DisplayLang=en

64 Bit:
http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/details.aspx?FamilyID=656c9d4a-55ec-4972-a0d7-b1a6fedf51a7&DisplayLang=en

Release Notes:
http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/library/dd537674.aspx


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Thanks! I might deploy this later this week; I'm going to give Sony a chance to tell me not to


----------



## WERA689 (Oct 15, 2006)

I have downloaded this update several times now, and the installation always fails. Not at all sure what the problem is...I'm referred to the Update Readiness Tool, but that will not run either! Sorry, Larryflowers, but sometimes I HATE Windoze.....


----------



## gfrang (Aug 30, 2007)

Thanks naijai just got sp2 running so far so good defiantly faster.


----------



## dorfd1 (Jul 16, 2008)

naijai said:


> Microsoft has released Service Pack 2 for Windows Vista and Windows Server 2008. The update adds support for additional hardware and standards, including 64 bit processors from VIA. It's also designed to make it easier for IT professionals to deploy the operating system, and it includes all of the security updates and hotfixes released since Vista SP1.
> 
> The update also includes Windows Search 4.0, which is the latest version of Microsoft's desktop search client, plus improved WiFi performance after resuming from sleep mode.
> 
> ...


where do I get service pack 1 for server 2008? ever release of server 2008 had no service pack.


----------



## Groundhog45 (Nov 10, 2005)

Thirty-two minutes from start to finish on a quad core system. Now to play with it a bit. Thanks for the heads up. The automatic updates notification found it after I had downloaded from the supplied link, with a different size file. I used the file listed here.


----------



## Groundhog45 (Nov 10, 2005)

dorfd1 said:


> where do I get service pack 1 for server 2008? ever release of server 2008 had no service pack.


The Microsoft site sounds like SP1 for Vista is also the SP1 for Server 2008. Perhaps someone here can correct me if that's wrong.


----------



## jessshaun (Sep 14, 2005)

Thanks for the heads up. It's showing up in Windows Update. Downloading now.


----------



## cdizzy (Jul 29, 2007)

Cool, thanks. 

I will download it tonight unless the automatic windows update already took care of it.


----------



## dorfd1 (Jul 16, 2008)

Groundhog45 said:


> The Microsoft site sounds like SP1 for Vista is also the SP1 for Server 2008. Perhaps someone here can correct me if that's wrong.


if there is no SP1 fpr AServer 2008 that means sp2 won't work.


----------



## naijai (Aug 19, 2006)

Server 2008 SP1
http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/details.aspx?displaylang=en&FamilyID=66ab3dbb-bf3e-4f46-9559-ccc6a4f9dc19


----------



## WERA689 (Oct 15, 2006)

An update to my earlier post:

It's installed and running now. No clue why, though. I didn't change anything, I just re-ran the same .exe that I downloaded earlier today, and this time it ran to completion! D'oh!!!!


----------



## dorfd1 (Jul 16, 2008)

naijai said:


> Server 2008 SP1
> http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/details.aspx?displaylang=en&FamilyID=66ab3dbb-bf3e-4f46-9559-ccc6a4f9dc19


that is sql server 2008! where do you download windows server 2008 sp1?


----------



## gfrang (Aug 30, 2007)

dorfd1 said:


> that is sql server 2008! where do you download windows server 2008 sp1?


It's on that page

SQLServer2008SP1-KB968369-IA64-ENU.exe312.9 MB Download

SQLServer2008SP1-KB968369-x64-ENU.exe 323.8 MB Download

SQLServer2008SP1-KB968369-x86-ENU.exe 262.7 MB Download


----------



## dorfd1 (Jul 16, 2008)

gfrang said:


> It's on that page
> 
> SQLServer2008SP1-KB968369-IA64-ENU.exe312.9 MB Download
> 
> ...


that is sql server 2008! where do you download windows server 2008 sp1?


----------



## gfrang (Aug 30, 2007)

dorfd1 said:


> that is sql server 2008! where do you download windows server 2008 sp1?


Server 2008 shipped with the SP1 bits preinstalled. So SP2 is, in fact, is the first service pack for Server ... So you must already have sp1


----------



## FHSPSU67 (Jan 12, 2007)

D/L'd and installed Windows Vista Ultimate 64-bit SP2.
No problems. Took about 25-30 mins.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

Installed yesterday on 64bit HP with no problem.

One nagging problem that it didn't fix. . . I've got two different volume Gadgets that quit a couple of months ago. They have no control areas so they won't mute or change volume.

Any ideas?


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

It took me 14 minutes from start of download to the end of installation, so far no problems but I notice absolutely no differences.


----------

